# Yiquan Push Hands



## 23rdwave (Feb 15, 2016)

This little tussle might just give push hands its good name back.


----------



## mograph (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll bet they did that after a banquet.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2016)

Guy that keeps falling down is using way to much force....which is why he keeps falling down.

Nice video, thanks


----------



## mograph (Feb 16, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Guy that keeps falling down is using way to much force....which is why he keeps falling down.


He's really leaning into it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2016)

mograph said:


> He's really leaning into it.



It is such a fine line, or at least that is the impression I got the one time I did push hands with Wang Rengang. To hard, it is easy to find and control the center. but with Wang, to soft and 'BANG' he'd pop you one... and he is lighting fast with strikes.....lucky for me he pulled the punch.


----------



## mograph (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh, yes, it's about an optimal state between hard and soft ... and the ability to vary that state.

Too hard is locked, and too hard to adapt & modify; it's too difficult to soften and redirect when the other guy starts to push you around. It's too difficult to shift gears when you're tense, right?
On the other hand, too soft is touch-deaf, not alive enough to sense. It's also difficult to shift gears and react when you're touch-deaf, or touch-sleepy.

So we need to ride the shifting interface between soft and hard, right?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2016)

mograph said:


> Oh, yes, it's about an optimal state between hard and soft ... and the ability to vary that state.
> 
> Too hard is locked, and too hard to adapt & modify; it's too difficult to soften and redirect when the other guy starts to push you around. It's too difficult to shift gears when you're tense, right?
> On the other hand, too soft is touch-deaf, not alive enough to sense. It's also difficult to shift gears and react when you're touch-deaf, or touch-sleepy.
> ...



Yes, and if you are working with my taiji sifu, you need to watch out for qinna too, and you can have that balance, but put a joint at the wrong angle and your locked before you even feel it coming.


----------



## 23rdwave (Feb 16, 2016)

All good points, gentlemen. Whenever there is a skill descrepancy between opponents the lesser one will end up leaning.


----------

